# Solved: My TOSHIBA SATELLITEL655 keep crashing to blue screen!!!



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

My daughters *Toshiba Satellite L655-85101 RUNNING VISTA 7*, keeps crashing to a blue screen to the extent that I cant open Windows, log to Internet, and most of the time to Windows Explorer, not even in SAFE MODE. How do I stop this from happening? Sometimes I am able to open windows thru SAFE MODE THRU NETWORKING and when I try to run COMBO FIX or HIJACK THIS it goes to the stupid Blue Screen. I made the 3 RECOVERY DISKS after the PC was purchased and seems that they do not want to help! I hope you understand me. A pic. of a similar *blue screen* has been attached to this!
The Laptop is fairly new, purchased in Oct. 2010.
Please tell me what to do. PLEASEEE!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe it's just confused by " VISTA 7." 

I would first suspect a hardware problem, such as memory, hard drive, motherboard, power supply. If the BIOS (Setup) or your Recovery DVDs have any diagnostics you could run them. Memtest86+ is a popular RAM tester. You can probably get diagnostics from the hard drive manufacturer.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Have you tried a start up repair 

press F8 at boot time & select other start up options at bottom of screen
that should start the toshiba recovery process


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

I remember trying it w/o success!!! I'l try again as soon as my daughter wakes up... jajaja! I' let you know!!!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

OK! I press F12 and a prompt from Windows says about Recovery. I followed the instructions and then: "_windows has recovered from unexpected shutdown_". I was able to open Windows in SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING, but when I tried to open windows explorer, this is what I got: "_Windows can not find C:\program files(Cx86)Internet explorer\iexplore.exe. Make sure you typed the name correctly and try again" _... that's all!!! :-(


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

from F12 REBOOT OPTIONS I choosed: CD/DVD and again the blue screen appears!!!!! seems that the recovery disk is not doing nothing.... I don't know!!!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

on the F12 boot screen
is there a restore to factory settings entry becasue that sounds like what you need to do


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

I tried to run COMBOFIX and the computer does'nt execute it!!!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi! NO! there is not such thing on F12 OPTIONS


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

on F12 I get the following options:
1 HDD-SSD
2 CD/DVD
3 FDD
4 LAN
5 eSATA
6 USB
That's all!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd kept trying CD/DVD


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

pres F8 then & see if there is an option to restore or advanced options from there


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

:-( ?...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Three items ...

1. dvk01 is suggesting a startup repair or maybe a "Recovery" back to factory defaults using what's already on the hard drive, in a Recovery partition. Does F8 get you to a menu with any promising entries? Do you know what key is supposed to boot to the Recovery partition? On some computers as soon as you turn it on a little information about what keys do what appears briefly. Do you get that? Pressing the Pause key will keep it on the screen so that we humans have enough time to read it.

2. F12 apparently gets you to a boot menu. If you have your 1st Recovery DVD in the optical drive and select option 2 it should give you options to "repair" or to start the Recover to factory default settings or maybe to run some diagnostics. Any luck with that?

3. My thinking, not necessarily correct of course, is that the above are not going to work (at least not for long) because there is a hardware problem. See my post # 2.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am more inclined to think that this is a MBR rootkit problem going by the name of the driver involved in the BSOD but it can also be casued by a new software or even a windows update 

if that sys driver isn't working then cd or dvd won't work so you can't even reinstall or repair using teh cd/dvd


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks to all!
this computer was still under warranty!! After contacting TOSHIBA and endless attempts to repair it online, they decided to send a Box prepaid so I sent it to their Repair Place in Kentucky. They going to fix it!!!
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

This Computer still under warranty! After endless attempts to fix it by Toshiba's technicians, they decided to have it sent to their own shop in Kentucky. They sent a prepaid box and I shiped back the computer today. They gonna fix it because there is a very complicated issue involved.....
Thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear. If they let you know what's wrong please tell us.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Good to hear. If they let you know what's wrong please tell us.


Sure!!! I WILL!
Thanks!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Good to hear. If they let you know what's wrong please tell us.


I got my Laptop back from TOSHIBA LAPTOP last friday, totally repaired in NO TIME!! They did the following repairs: REIMAGED HDD/ Checked DMI/ Updated Bios to 1.7......
Thank you for your help!!!!


----------

